# Imprimer par TCP/IP sous OS X et Windows avec LaserWriter



## Alan571 (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je ne sais pas si ce sujet à déjà été traîter mais j'en fais part à tous.

Imprimer sur un imprimante Ethernet Apple, HP, Brother, Canon, etc connecté sur un switch avec des MAC et des PC.

Je m'explique, je viens d'acquérir une vénérable LaserWriter 12/640PS et je souhaitai l'utilisé avec mon Mac et un vieux PC sous Windows 98 (je sais, ici on est MAC, mais il faut bien de tous pour faire un monde).

Donc, j'ai un réseau à la maison avec un switch 8 ports 10/100Mbps (marque Conceptronic) et j'ai connecté :
- 1 iMAC G4 1Ghz 17" FLAT sous OS X.3.8
- 1 iBook G4 1Ghz 15" sous OS X.3.8
- 1 vieux PC Pentium 3 350Mhz sous Windows 98
- de temps en temps les amis avec PC portable sous Windows 2000 et XP pro
- l'imprimante Apple LaserWriter 12/640 PS
- la FreeBox

Voici comment imprimer sur cette imprimante sans passer par un serveur.

Il faut par le biais de l'utilitaire Apple Printer Utility sous OS Classic mettre un adresse IP dans Communication Configuration - TCP/IP Configuration
Printer's Address : 192.168.100.100
Printer's Subnet Mask : déplacer le curseur pour passer à 255.255.255.0
Defaut Gateway Address : mettre 192.168.100.254 ne pas laisser 0.0.0.0

- Sur MAC sous OS X.3.8 :  aller dans Préférences Système - Imprimantes et fax - Configurer les imprimantes, la liste des imprimantes s'affiche, cliquer sur Ajouter, une fenêtre s'affiche :
Choix : Impression via IP
Type : LPD/LPR
Adresse : adresse IP de l'imprimante (ex : 192.168.100.100
File d'attente : ne rien mettre
Modèle de l'imprimante : choisir son imprimante dans la liste

- Sur PC sous Win9x :
Il faut d'abord créer un client LPR dans le réseau. 
D'abord télécharger les fichiers LPR.inf et les .dll sur internet à l'adresse suivante :
http://www.wegscheider.cc/d/lpr_win9x/

Lire le fichier LPR.pdf, toutes les explications sont dedans.

- Sur PC sous Win 2000 et Win XP :

Il faut simplement ajouter l'imprimante en passant par l'assistant, puis sélectionner l'option "Imprimante locale" (hé oui, l'astuce est là), il demande sélectionner un port mais il faut créer un nouveau port et dans le choix de type de port, sélectionner "Standard TCP/IP Port" faire suivant et il ouvre une fenêtre "Assistant Ajout de Port d'imprimante TCP/IP standard" faire suivant,
Nom d'imprimante ou adresse IP : mettre un nom d'imprimante
Nom du port : mettre adresse IP de l'imprimante comme cela - IP_192.168.100.100
faire Suivant, il demande des informations supplémentaires, ici cocher "Personnalisé" et cliquez sur "Paramètres", un fenêtre s'ouvre "Configuration de port moniteur TCP/IP standard"
Paramètres du port :
Nom du port : IP_192.168.100.100 (ne pas changer)	
Nom d'imprimante ou adresse IP : 192.168.100.100 (ne pas changer)
Protocole : cocher "LPR" attention avant cocher changer le paramètre RAW
Paramètres Raw : Numéro du port : 515
Paramètres LPR : raw
puis cliquez sur "OK"

Voilà le port est créé, il reste plus qu'à installer le logiciel d'impression en sélectionnant son imprimante dans la liste.

Après la très vénérable imprimante Apple retrouve un seconde jeunesse. On peut imprimer aussi bien d'un Mac que d'un PC, super !!!

Bien cordialement, Alain


----------



## egotrip (12 Octobre 2005)

merci pour cette mise au point.

j'ai tout fait comme tu as dit

mais à chaque fois il m'est impossible d'imprimer car le message suivant apparait dans le gestionnaire d'impression :
"unable to connect to ipp host peration time out"

une précision, mon imprimante est connectée à mon G5 par un localTalk
c'est à dire un adaptateur qui transforme le port serie en prise téléphonique, ce qui me permet de me mettre dans la sortie du modem.

En revanche pas de problème avec mon G4 sous OS9.2.2

faut-il que j'achète le fameux adaptateur ethernet ?

où puis-je avoir merdé ?

merci

c


----------



## Alan571 (15 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Donne voir un peu plus de d&#233;tail de ton mat&#233;riel (Mac, Imprimante, OS X ???, etc...) et ton adaptateur quel est la marque ???


----------



## kikonk (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai pris grand plaisir à lire les informations techniques qui mènent à faire reconnaître une vieille imprimante APPLE LASERWRITER sur un réseau ethenet tant MAC que PC.

J'arrive bien à configurer l'imprimante (LASERWRITER 8500) en lui mettant une IP 192.168.1.250 un masque 255.255.255.0 et une passerelle 192.168.1.1 (mon routeur)

J'ai tenté de créer un port LPR avec mon SEVEN et tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que je doive charger un pilote d'imprimante.

SEVEN n'a pas de driver APPLE !

J'ai récupéré un pilote APPLE LASERWRITER 8500 dans un CD WINDOWS XP mais il n'est pas reconnu.

Qui pourrait m'aider ?


----------

